# Yamaha 2400 Genny And 21Rs



## titanizer (Feb 28, 2009)

I have an '08 21RS with a 13500btu ducted AC, I think. Will my Yamaha EF2400iS generator run the AC?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

As a rule I would say no. I had the older non inverter style and had to raise the rpm's a little to get it to run the a/c. Now the reviews I read about that generator say it WILL start and run a 13500 btu a/c. If you do use it I would make sure that the water heater and fridge are on gas and need I say no microwave either becuase that generator is going to give you 125% of its rating and 150% of its running capacity to start that a/c.

John


----------



## phxbrit (Jul 24, 2007)

We tried it and could not get it to work for us. However, there are many others that can and do run their A/Cs with the 2400is. We returned the 2400is and got a 3000isb and although it is heavier, it is more easy to move around with the wheels. The 2400is is half the weight, but you have to carry it everywhere and it is terribly awkward design. I would go with two yamaha's and a parallel kit if I were to do it over. We have yet to use the A/C while camping so the generator comes on only to run the blow dryer!


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

i tried it at 8600 feet above sea level, just to see if it would work. I also have it converted to run on propane. It did start the a.c. for about thirty seconds then it cut out. I think if u are using gasoline and at a reasonble sea level it would work but I would not count on it. Also I have read that if u underpower the a.c. unit u could cause problems. If we go dry camping and need a.c. I think I would get another 2400. I really like the propane conversion, no gasoline or vapors.


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

I would not have thought that an inverter generator cares what the altitude is, it speeds up and slows down and does magic electronically , maybe.
I also tried to run my 13,500 air on a 2500 watt gen and bought the 3000 Honda instead to run my air , but here in Florida all I can use it for is make sure my house battery will run the furnace squirrel cage all night . I am going to move north and get out of this cold, 28 degrees tonight
Bob.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I think the one's that are running their a/c's on geny's safely are using at least a 3000 or two 2000's hooked together so they don't have to lug a big beast around. ---Mike


----------



## The Teke's (Oct 11, 2009)

phxbrit said:


> We tried it and could not get it to work for us. However, there are many others that can and do run their A/Cs with the 2400is. We returned the 2400is and got a 3000isb and although it is heavier, it is more easy to move around with the wheels. The 2400is is half the weight, but you have to carry it everywhere and it is terribly awkward design. I would go with two yamaha's and a parallel kit if I were to do it over. We have yet to use the A/C while camping so the generator comes on only to run the blow dryer!


That is one expensive hair dryer.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

As a rule of thumb I would also say no, although I have heard of some people getting their a/c to run on it. I have a Kipor 3000, and actually have a the 15,000 btu heat pump a/c and it will run it. I only just realized my last trip out that I had the heat pump a/c unit, and found that to be a pleasant surprise.

I have not determined if the generator will run the heat pump, but I don't see why, in theory it is just running the a/c in reverse.

I also do not know how I ended up with a heat pump / a/c unit, Unless my dealer ordered the trailer that way. I knew I had the 15000 btu unit, but not that it was the heat pump.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I have a Yamaha ef2600 non-inverter generator with the LP kit and I can run the A/C. I normally turn off all of the breakers below the 30Amp. Start the generator and let it warm up 2-3 minutes. Now i'll turn on the converter/charger breaker and let it run for 10-15 minutes. Switch the converter/charger off. Turn on the breaker to the A/C. Turn on the A/C using the remote. Let the A/C run untill the TT is at it's set temp then turn off the A/C to run anything else that I need. When the TT warms up i'll turn the A/C back on. James


----------

